# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αυγο περιστεριου στη γλαστρα

## alkistis83

Καλημέρα σε ολους! Ειμαι καινουργια στο forum και θα ηθελα αν μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε εσεις που εχετε γνωσεις για τα πουλακια. Επεστρεψα στο σπιτι μου μετα απο μερες και βρηκα στη γλαστρα μου ενα αυγο περιστεριου.Δεν το πειραξα και αργοτερα ηρθε η μανα του να το κλωσσησει. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι εχω δυο γατες και αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι κλεισμενες μεσα στο σπιτι γιατι φοβαμαι μην κανουν κακο στο περιστερι. Με ποιον τροπο θα μπορουσα να απομακρυνω το αυγο χωρις να δημιουργησω προβλημα και σ αυτο αλλα και στη μαμα του? Ζω σε διαμερισμα στην Αθηνα αν αυτο βοηθαει καπου.
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!

Συγνωμη που εγραψα την ερωτηση μου σε λαθος thread αλλα πανω στον πανικο μου δεν ειδα οτι υπαρχει ειδικο thread για περιστερακια..  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Μην σε νοιαζει για τη λαθος ενοτητα .Το μετεφερα 


Δυσκολο να μεταφερθει καπου αλλου και να μην γινει εγκαταλειψη απο τη μανα .Εχεις πολυ κοντα εκει καποιο υψηλοτερο σημειο αλλα ορατο απο το παλιο , για να μεταφερεις τη φωλια; ομως και κει θα φτανουν οι γατες αν δεν ειναι καπου ψηλα .Αν το κανεις παντως μη βρισκοντας αλλη λυση (και εφοσον δεις παρουσια σου οτι οι γατες πραγματι εχουν επιθετικες διαθεσεις ... ισως αδιαφορησουν αν ειναι αρκετα εξημερωμενες ) να το κανεις σε στιγμη που το περιστερι θα βλεπει τη μεταφορα (αν και παλι νομιζω θα εγκαταλειψει )

Μεσα στην ημερα θα ακουσεις εμπειροτερα ατομα στα περιστερια και περιμενε τη γνωμη του πχ του Γιαννη απο Κιλκις .Αν σου πει κατι διαφορετικο , εκεινος ξερει

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δύσκολο είναι να το μετακινήσεις χωρίς πρόβλημα . Κράτα απλά τις γάτες μακρυά . Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση πάρε ένα πήλινο πιάτο γλάστρας , βάλε λίγο άχυρο ή στρώσε άλλα χόρτα και μετρέφερε εκεί το αυγό , Στην συνέχεια βάλε το κάπου αλλού αλλά σταδιακά , όχι κατευθείαν . Δηλαδή βάλε στο πιατάκι  το αυγό , εάν συνεχίσει το κλώσσημα και δεν το παρατήσει  μεταφερέ το κάπου πιο ψηλά . Σε κάθε περίπτωση ρίχνε κάτω λίγα σποράκια να δελεάζεται . Δύσκολο πράγαμ και πιστεύω ότι δεν θα πετύχει . Καλή επιτυχία .

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα μπορούσε λέτε να βάλει κάποιο προστατευτικό γύρω από τη γλάστρα που να μη μπορούν οι γάτες να ανέβουν αλλά να μπορεί το περιστέρι να πετάξει μέσα;

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κωνσταντίνα τα περιστέρια κλωσσάνε εναλλάξ και τα δύο πουλιά . Εάν μπορεί να κλείσει την μιά πρόσοψη  , ώστε τα πουλιά να μπαίνουν στην γλάστρα από κάποιο τυφλό για τις γάτες σημείο , καλώς , διαφορετικά δεν πρόκειται να μπούν σε μία κυλιντρική κατασκευή .

----------


## alkistis83

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας..Οι γατες ειναι δυσκολο να μην βγαινουν στο μπαλκονι..μεχρι να δω τι μπορω να κανω θα τις δωσω σε μια φιλη να τις κρατησει..υπαρχει τροπος να βρω ποσων ημερων ειναι το αυγο?ελειψα 2  εβδομαδες αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι γεννησε με το που εφυγα..ειδα στο you tube οτι παιρνουν το αυγουλακι κ το κοιτανε στο φως του ηλιου για να δουν αν υπαρχει πουλακι κ το μεγεθος του..δεν θελω με τιποτα να κανω κακο ουτε στο ζευγαρι ουτε στο αυγουλακι..

----------


## gianniskilkis

Έλσα μην το πειράξεις , στις 18 μέρες έχεις αποτελέσματα. Εμένα με προβλημάτισε επειδή είναι ένα , συνήθως κάνουν δύο . Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως εάν σου αρέσουν τα περιστέρια πάρε ένα ζευγαράκι δικό σου . Θα ξέρεις τι ράτσα είναι και τι περιμένεις από αυτά . Το πουλί που ήλθε δεν θα έχει καλή εξέλιξη σε σχέση με σένα , θα φύγει όταν μεγαλώσει , εάν μαγαλώσει . Το λέω αυτό επειδή μίλησες για ένα γονέα εκτός και εάν και οι δύο γονείς είναι πανομοιότυπα πουλιά και δεν μπόρεσες να τα ξεχωρίσεις . Κάνε δύο ραφάκια να πάρεις δύο ταχυδρόμους να κάνεις γούστο . Καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## alkistis83

Αγαπαω τα πουλάκια κ όλα τα ζωάκια..Αλλά δεν μπορώ να έχω πουλάκια γιατί θα τα ξεπουπουλιαζαν τα γατιά μου..ειδικά ο ένας βλέπει περιστερι και είναι ικανός να πέσει απ το μπαλκόνι για να το πιάσει (μια φορά έπεσε κιόλας).Με τις ψείρες τι να κανω?Να ψεκασω? Να πλύνω το μπαλκόνι με χλωρίνη??και όταν φύγουν τα πουλιά μήπως πρέπει να πετάξω την γλάστρα (κρίμα το φυτό τόσα χρόνια το έχω) για να μην κολλήσουμε οικογενειακώς ψείρες?

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην αγχώνεσαι δεν θα κολλήσεις ψείρες. Αν βγει νεοσσός και μεγαλώσει θα γεμίσει κουτσουλιές εκεί γύρω από τη γλάστρα. Καλό είναι καθαρίσεις καλά το μέρος μόλις πετάξει. Τη γλάστρα δε χρειάζεται να την πετάξεις. Αν θες βάλε μια φωτογραφία του χώρου που είναι γλάστρα ώστε να δούμε το μέρος και να σου προτείνουμε και άλλες εναλλακτικές λύσεις αν μπορούμε.

----------


## jk21

δεν κολλανε οι ψειρες των πουλιων στους ανθρωπους .Ειναι αλλο ειδος .Μπορουν να βρεθουν πανω του προσωρινα αλλα δεν πολλαπλασιαζονται

----------


## alkistis83

Παιδια SOS!!!! Φυσηξε δυνατος αερας, επεσε η γλαστρα (ψηλο το φυτο καταλαβαινετε...) και τα αυγουλακια ( ξεχασα να σας πω οτι εγιναν δυο!!! και οτι τελικα ερχονται και οι δυο γονεις και τα προσεχουν) ραγισαν!!!Ειδικα το ενα ραγισε το τσοφλι και ειναι μαλακο σε εκεινο το σημειο..Η μεμβρανη μεσα δεν νομιζω να εχει παθει κατι.Τι να κανω?

----------


## jk21

καποιοι βαζουν μανω για τα νυχια ... 

εχω ακουσει και για blanco 

και τα δυο εχουν χημικα και δεν ξερω αν επηρεασουν τη μεμβρανη αλλα δεν σκεφτομαι αυτη τη στιγμη κατι εναλλακτικο ... ισως σου πει καποιος αλλος .Ομως ελπιδες υπαρχουν μονο αν δεν ειναι σημαντικο το σπασιμο και σιγουρα αθιχτη η μεμβρανη

----------


## Efthimis98

Βάλε στο ράγισμα μανό για τα νύχια (εκείνο το διάφανο), μία στρώση μόνο πάνω στο ράγισμα. Καλή τύχη στο αυγουλάκι. Το άλλο είναι καλά;

----------


## alkistis83

[IMG]hosting image[/IMG]

----------


## alkistis83

Για να εχετε μια καλυτερη εικονα σας εβγαλα μια φωτο..Τα κουνησα λιγο και αυτο που ειναι σε χειροτερη κατασταση ακουγεται σαν κατι να εχει μεσα...στο αλλο δεν ακουγεται τιποτα..Το ενα απο τα δυο δεν ειναι πανω απο 5 ημερων..Το αλλο δεν εχω ιδεα γιατι ελειπα οταν το εκανε..

----------


## MacGyver

Ίσως είναι καλύτερα να τα πετάξεις. Αν θυμάμαι καλά το περιβάλλον δεν είναι το φιλικότερο και θα έχουν την δυνατότητα να φτιάξουν σε άλλο μέρος νέα φωλιά. Το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι εύκολο, αλλά νομίζω είναι η καλύτερη λύση για τα πουλιά

----------


## alkistis83

Κριμα..δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο..μεχρι και οι γατοι μου φιλοξενουνται σε αλλο σπιτι γι αυτα τα πουλακια..

----------


## jk21

δοκιμασε με το μανω .Το ενα που εχει λιγοτερο σπασιμο , λογικα δεν εχει ακομα αναπτυχθει και ειναι ελπιδοφορο οτι το αλλο ειναι ζωντανο ακομα αλλα ειναι αμεσα απαιτητο να κλειστει η εισοδος σε μικροβια .Οσο καταλαβαινεις ζωη , προσπαθησε το και θα αποφασισει η φυση ...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Έλσα δεν έχουν καμμία πιθανότητα να εκκολαφθούν . Η φύση έδωσε λύση στο πρόβλημά σου. Εάν θέλεις να τα κρατήσεις βάλε την φωλιά κάπου ασφαλώς , ταιζέ τα και θα τα έχεις παρέα .

----------

